# This ticks me off



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

How hard is it to say thank you? I just sent an early xmas gift to my stepdaughter and do you think that she could at least say thank you? Nope. I know that she got it because it stated it was delieverd. And she has been on line several times that I have been on and when her dad has been on. IS it too hard to say thank you anymore or have some manners?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

patty said:


> How hard is it to say thank you? I just sent an early xmas gift to my stepdaughter and do you think that she could at least say thank you? Nope. I know that she got it because it stated it was delieverd. And she has been on line several times that I have been on and when her dad has been on. IS it too hard to say thank you anymore or have some manners?


Trust me I know how it is! I'm in a difficult situation because I'm 24 and my step kids are 22,19,and 17. Christmas before last I was pregnant and emotional and I was stoked about Christmas. I spent hours picking out gifts, wrapping paper to suit each kids liking and then wrapped them all up beautifully. Well my husbands daughter was raving about how thoughtful the paper was and how beautiful it was wrapped and my husband chimed in Paula is to thank for that she's tried really hard to pick special things for each of you and make it all look nice. To which she replies well thanks for ruining that I don't even want it now BLECH. I ran to my room balling. It was awful! They still all pretty much hate me but I try as hard as I can. Even this year I won $18,000 at the casino and went to the buckle and spent $1000 per kid on new clothes. I didn't get a thank you or nothing. It's hard blending families!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Both of those stories are terrible! I've never fully been in a situation like that but I would hate it!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ooo that sounds so horrible!! Sorry ladies!! I hope it gets better!


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues (Oct 21, 2012)

I know the feeling I don't have any step kids but got 6 of my own 3 daughters,ages 21,16,&15,and 3 sons,ages 18,12,and 9.I also have a 2 year old grand daughter.Unfortunately my 21,18,&15 year old's constantly ask for stuff and when they get it very seldom say thank you or show any appreciation,and when I tell them no,still throw tantrums like there 2.The younger boys and my 16 year old girl have manners and show appreciation.They were all raised the same and don't know why 1/2 expect everything and appreciate nothing when the other one's are kind and considerate.I get frustrated and hurt by mine when there ungrateful,cant imagine how I'd feel being treated the way Princesspaola21 did that Christmas that was just plain NASTY!I don't think she would have ever got another gift from me lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow you guys this is totally awful  I'm so sorry that you guys have to go through all this. Ill never understand how people can be so horrible to others. My step dad, IS my dad. My real father was murdered when I was very young and he adopted my sister and I and has always been there for us. My mom and him have now devorced, and even though we have no relationship with our mother, we still have a great relationship with him and his family.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That is so sad! I know if I were to act like that at any age my dad would jump down my throat! I have a 10 year old cousin who myself and other cousin told him if he can't behave we would take his present back(jokingly) to which he replied "I don't care. Your gifts suck anyway." It's terrible that manners are just disappearing.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Wow you guys this is totally awful  I'm so sorry that you guys have to go through all this. Ill never understand how people can be so horrible to others. My step dad, IS my dad. My real father was murdered when I was very young and he adopted my sister and I and has always been there for us. My mom and him have now devorced, and even though we have no relationship with our mother, we still have a great relationship with him and his family.


I'm so sorry to hear that  I'm glad to hear you have a great relationship with him though! I hope someday that we all get along. I know it's going to be a long time from now but I hope it happens. Right now I feel like a lot of the dislike is me being blamed for their parents not being together. That's not the case they were divorced before we met. I had no part in it. In fact my husband was cheated on and that was the end of the marriage not the other way around. But I suppose I'm easier to blame than the one at fault. They have no need to like or love me but that is their mother. It's a sad situation but it hopefully will get better. Like someday I may be able to come out of my room and speak without getting my head bitten off. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I spent hours picking out gifts, wrapping paper to suit each kids liking and then wrapped them all up beautifully. Well my husbands daughter was raving about how thoughtful the paper was and how beautiful it was wrapped and my husband chimed in Paula is to thank for that she's tried really hard to pick special things for each of you and make it all look nice. To which she replies well thanks for ruining that I don't even want it now BLECH. I ran to my room balling. It was awful! Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's so terrible! What a brat. You should give her coal this xmas.

My mom used to send presents to her stepkids and always had to track them because they won't say thank you or anything about it. After so many years now they get nothing, she'll send stuff for the grandkids and that's it. It's stupid, their mom became a lesbian and she has a g/f they are fine with but god forbid their dad remarry and be happy. I don't know, my parents divorced when I was a baby and my mom has remarried 2x so I'm pretty used to blended families and stepsiblings. I was mean to my current stepdad at first but that was teenage angst, I was pretty crappy to my mom at the time too. My stepdad is actually a really nice guy and a whole lot better than my biological father.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Guess I am not the only one in this boat. It just stinks. I was so ticked that I told my husband we are not getting her any more and he did agree. My sister thinks that I am too tough on her but I do not think so. I expect a thank you for gifts, it is just common courtesy. I do not care how you were raised you should at least be able to say thanks.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your exactly right. Why go out of your way for people who appreciate nothing.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

It is a shame. I mean, I have always been taught to say thank you no matter what. so I do not feel I am being too hard on her. I know that every one is busy but it does not take but a minute to type thank you into a message and at least know that you are glad you got something.


----------

